# Is something wrong with the site? Font changes, smearing log and Ads for pro member...?



## cayenne (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi all,

Is anyone else seeing something VERY odd with the site? I just now happened to me.
I'm on safari on a Mac...logged in with my Pro account.

The fonts all just changed, I the logo for Canon Rumors top left is smeared down into the navigation menu on top left side...and I'm seeing ads again.

I'll try to open on another browsers, but it appears that come CSS changes hit and are not working quite right....

Thanks in advance,
C


----------



## cayenne (Feb 10, 2021)

screen shot of smeared logo


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 10, 2021)

There was a big update to the site today, you may have issues that require a cache clearing.

Second, if you could post a screenshot of you logged in with ads still appearing, that would be appreciated.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 10, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> There was a big update to the site today, you may have issues that require a cache clearing.
> 
> Second, if you could post a screenshot of you logged in with ads still appearing, that would be appreciated.



Ok attaching...it appears the front page has a different effect on the top left menu system.
On the front page, if you look on Forums, there is no drop down to do things like see your own posts....but if I navigate directly to a thread and at the top follow the breadcrumbs back I get the old menu choices with dropdown for the menu items that have them.

But here is a shot of front page scrolled down with an ad.

Thank you,
C


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 10, 2021)

Having the same sort of issues - see screen grab of the smeared logo you refer to:


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 10, 2021)

You'll need to do a hard reset of the site or clear the cache for Canon Rumors to fix the smeared logo. The ad should also be gone now.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 10, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> You'll need to do a hard reset of the site or clear the cache for Canon Rumors to fix the smeared logo. The ad should also be gone now.




Hi CRG!!

Ok I cleared the cache....reloaded the site...till smeared there.

I checked the font page...the ad is missing, but there box to hold the ad is still there, see attached screenshot:


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm getting a weird logo even after cleared cache.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't have a mac, so I've reached out to my developer.

Check the bottom left of the forum, does it say "Canon Rumors - Light"?


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 10, 2021)

Yep - clearing the cache isn't working for me either (also on a Mac - and bottom left does "Canon Rumours - Light").


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 10, 2021)

I hate Safari  

I have notified the developer of this thread, I'm sure he'll get on it soon.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 10, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I don't have a mac, so I've reached out to my developer.
> 
> Check the bottom left of the forum, does it say "Canon Rumors - Light"?


Nope...doesn't say Canon Rumors -Light.

And again, it appears that while the smeared logo appears on all pages...the messed up menu system is only on the Main home page, but on others it works properly.

The fonts are all still very different than before this happened.

Thanks,
C


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2021)

Firefox works fine but Safari displays the elongated logo on my Mac and also on my iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 10, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I hate Safari
> 
> I have notified the developer of this thread, I'm sure he'll get on it soon.


Almost every browser is based of Safari now, you should love it. WebKit 1 spawned the redheaded stepchild that is known as Chromium now which is sadly becoming IE 6 2.0.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 11, 2021)

I’m here with Safari on my iPad. I haven’t looked on my Mac today. I get the elongated logo, but everything else seems normal.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 11, 2021)

The logo looks like an image with the wrong size parameters.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2021)

It only seems to be affecting Safari, Chrome and Firefox-based browsers are fine.


----------



## dcm (Feb 11, 2021)

chrome on my mac works just fine. No refresh required, but I had not been on in a day or two so the cache may have already cleared. 

Like the new cleaner look! Nice job by your web developers.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 11, 2021)

When I go to new posts (under forums) the list seems to take up much more vertical room (more white space in between lines of text).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2021)

The Safari issue should be fixed now.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 11, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The Safari issue should be fixed now.



It looks 99% normal as it did before.

The only issue I still is is, that while on the home page, The menu on the top left....on the home page with forums, I do not get the option to open the sub menus there to reach items like "Threads with your posts".

From the home page, I can only click Forums...and it wil take me to the forum page.

When there....the submenu options under Forums is then available. and I can go to them...but not on the Home page like I used to be able to do.


Thank you,

cayenne

Edit: I just doubled checked..and *none* of the options on the menu on Home page have submenu options...but once I get to forums page, the sub menu items do appear for all of them, but not on HOME screen.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 11, 2021)

Maybe Craig was just trying to be creative with the logo, do some abstract stuff.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 11, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The Safari issue should be fixed now.


Yes - seems to be for me at least - no more smeared logo. Thanks.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2021)

cayenne said:


> It looks 99% normal as it did before.
> 
> The only issue I still is is, that while on the home page, The menu on the top left....on the home page with forums, I do not get the option to open the sub menus there to reach items like "Threads with your posts".
> 
> ...



Is this still a problem? We were working on a menu bug.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 11, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Is this still a problem? We were working on a menu bug.


Yes. I still have that menu bug that I described.

C


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Yes. I still have that menu bug that I described.
> 
> C


I see the same issue, I have submitted it to the developer.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Yes. I still have that menu bug that I described.
> 
> C


Hard refresh or clear your cache, that will fix the issue. Confirmed on Safari, Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 11, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Hard refresh or clear your cache, that will fix the issue. Confirmed on Safari, Chrome and Firefox.


Hello CRG,

Ok thank you....all looks well again for me too.

Hey, I appreciate you looking into this, and helping out. I really have enjoyed the site for all these years and its nice to see a responsive owner.

Keep up the good work...and have a GREAT DAY!!


C


----------



## zim (Feb 11, 2021)

Really like the Similar Threads


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 11, 2021)

The only ‘issue’ I have now seems to be a distorted avatar in the top right.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The only ‘issue’ I have now seems to be a distorted avatar in the top right.
> 
> View attachment 195763



I have that too, I forgot to mention it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The only ‘issue’ I have now seems to be a distorted avatar in the top right.
> 
> View attachment 195763



This is fixed now, I think it only affected us with long usernames. Your username may go underneath the messaging icon on your profile, but it looks better than the squished logo.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 15, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> This is fixed now, I think it only affected us with long usernames. Your username may go underneath the messaging icon on your profile, but it looks better than the squished logo.


Well done guys! The n at the end of the name is missing but who cares, Garfield is fat again!


----------

